# OH NO!!! I have schnauzer's



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Dear... lesson learned never be impulsive with grooming. I had an appointment scheduled for the boys today but my usual groomer was sick, so I tried a place that is closer who I have been bringing the boys to to have their nails clipped. OUCH. When I first came in they had poodle legs and an almost shaved body, I asked that she even up their legs a bit. actually, I think Cash looks pretty cute, but Jasper's cut is breaking my heart. Oh well it will grow...and I will never cheat on my groomer again....But how do I explain the next time I go?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy - whats the problem?? I think they look GREAT! Looks like a normal puppy cuts to me?? 

Ryan


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

No way! They both look adorable. You'll get used to it.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I think they both look pretty cute.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL!! I wonder if Elaine has a picture of her Star. Star got a total schnauzer cut that was hilarious to see. I've never seen a Hav with a funnier haircut than hers was.

Your boys look great!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I think both boys look adorable!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I think they look just as cute as can be. It looks like a puppy cut to me.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I think they look darling. I think it's just a shock sometimes when they get a fresh cut, but I bet in a few days you will love it.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

They look like the cuts mine got Missy. I think they look cute and it will grow.
Carole


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Missy, I think they look adorable. You should see what happened to MacGyver at his last "day of beauty."


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww Missy they are adorable. I am getting ready to cut a little of Ry this weekend, poor guy has been neglected this week and has a big mat behind one of his ears I will probably just cut off seeing how he has enough hair to spare.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Missy, the boys look adorable. It's a nice summer do.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I agree - think they are adorable......

But I undertand....AUstin came home looking like a cocker....I cried!!!

But couldn't help chuckling when i realized I had a HAVACOCK!!! ound:ound:

Fortunately Elaine "havanized" him at the next dog show I went too!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy,
Your boys are just too cute! I love them. It is a great hair cut for the month of August.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I think they look quite cute! Soft and cuddly too.

I am terrified to take Roxie in for a puppy cut. (Between her spay, her broken leg and my not knowing how to brush her coat right she looks pretty pitiful... some sort of odd, uneven puppy cut.)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think they look terrific - very cool!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

they do look good...but i also prefer a non puppy cut.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

well DH came home and laughed, first he said they looked like 70's dogs and then he indignantly asked if the groomer thought they were poodles... it will grow back. and the longer fur on the legs do give them that "I haven't grown into my legs puppy look" (good for puppyitis) ... I do think they look ok, but I will not be going back, There are spots that a shaved by mistake on Jasper ...and a few hot spot looking spots on Cash, not sure if they were revealed or created by shaving too close. Oh, and did I mention they don't even smell clean.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, good gravy - if they don't smell clean, your groomer stinks! (Just kidding... a little)
I thought all groomers went overboard on the fragrance/smelly shampoo part. Keep an eye on Cash's hot spots. That's the part I dislike about clippers... when they get too close.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks Kimberly I will. Should I put some bacetricin on it? I hate the clippers too. I am just so mad at myself for being impulsive and trying this new groomer... I really like my usual groomer, but since he couldn't do it today it would have been two weeks before I could have gotten them in (this guy only works on fridays) ahhh well live and learn.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*just takes some getting used to!*

At least they don't look like poodles! This looks like a good puppy cut, I think you are just in shock from the change. They will be so much easier to groom and appreciate you for it!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Actually Missy, from the title of your thread, I expected worse! They still look cute to me!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

It's hard to tell from pictures, but they look pretty good to me. I'm so afraid to take Doc to a groomer, but maybe someday.......


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Missy I think the boys look great - maybe not what you are use to seeing but they are darling! In fact, I may use it as a guide when trim up Buddy this weekend. Poor guy is really looking bad except for his beautiful head, neck and tail hair. Why in the world the dog gods mix the type of hair a dog has is beyond me. Either they should be blessed or not. When they've got a partial "good do" you so want the rest to work and will keep them in the long cuts when they really belong short. Now if only I had some grooming skills. LOL


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

I think Jasper and Cash look very cute. 
Cash looks so much like Max.
We get puppy cuts for both Bessie and Max.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

They look great to me. HOW do you think they look like Schnauzers?

I only ask because I thought the groomer did something odd with Rufus when she cut him. I can't tell exactly what it is, but it looks like she trimmed behind the muzzle and below the eyes and it made his face look more terrier-like?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I thought they looked like schnauzer's because their bodies were almost shaved but their legs poofed out like bell bottoms.. when I first went in they had puffy thighs and shoulders too... I immediately asked her to take away the poof, but I think she made it worse. This morning I did a little corrective cutting--they now have boot cut's instead of bell bottoms... LOL. It's not nice and even but they look less weird. Everyone today has been calling them little girls, especially Jasper of course because he is white. That is what I love about our lovely little breed is that they are not really fuffy dogs, so I over-react sometimes when they are cut to look like poodles.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Missy - you crack me up. But if they did have those fluffy legs and shoulders at first, I can see what you mean. You've got the best looking Schnauzers I've every seen.


----------

